# Problemi con Alsa

## Gothral

Salve a tutti.

Sto cercando di configurare alsa dopo non esser riuscito in nessun modo a configurare xfce4-mixer.

L'errore che ottenevo era il seguente: gstreamer is unable to detect any sound device

Di conseguenze ho provato ad installare gnome-alsamixer e vedere se così riuscivo a far funzionare l'audio, ma vanamente.

Quando avvio alsaconf ottengo il seguente output: 

```
Running update-modules...

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mpu401_uart (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting ac97_bus (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/ac97_bus.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_via82xx (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/pci/snd-via82xx.ko): Invalid module format                                                                         [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format                                                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Invalid module format                                                                    [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Invalid module format                                                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Invalid module format                                                                            [ !! ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                  [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!               [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1504: No soundcards found...
```

I parametri del kernel sono impostati come moduli, ed ho seguito le istruzioni della guida alsa di gentoo.

Non so quindi cosa possa esser il problema.. spero possaite darmi una mano essendo questa la prima volta che installo gentoo.

Grazie mille in anticipo!

----------

## k01

risultato prodotto da rapida ricerca nel forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6764670.html#6764670

----------

## Gothral

Ho già seguito quelle indicazioni, ma niente da fare

----------

